# Another Reason To Stop Smokibg



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/11/13)

Hmm whos willing to pee in there juice for science lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

eeeeeeuw!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/11/13)

Bear Grylls will not mind.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> eeeeeeuw!!!!!


 
X2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/11/13)

Here's a nice list with all the chemicals in a cig - these are the ones known before it combusts - during combustion new ones are created and the list almost doubles

http://www.tricountycessation.org/tobaccofacts/Cigarette-Ingredients.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/13)

I, for one, would have avoided that list like a pest if still smoking! The rationality of human beings!


----------

